# Crazy Glue Not Keeping Plastic Together



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi King and welcome to the forum.
As you suspect, most of those advertisements are a bit optimistic. Not all plastics are the same so the Crazy glue may work as advertised on the plastic they are using.

I have repaired thousands of various plastic parts (office machine repair company) and never trusted the super glues. Where possible we added a metal component and often encased it with epoxy. Many different solutions for different problems.

Unless it is an expensive clock or you are just persistent, the time and effort will exceed the value. Can you give us a picture of the broken area?

Bud


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

I gave up on the glue and keep the Plastic Weld Epoxy around for such things. Its a two part syringe and it works great. In your case super glue should have worked if you let it dry for 24 hours.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

As ZTMAN suggested, I keep several of the 2-tube epoxy varieties around and one of them is specific for plastics. I have also done some extreme repairs with construction adhesive, Loctite PL 3X. Just repaired a cracked foot on my fiberglass ladder, like new. But it only comes in caulking tube sizes as far as I know.

One of the advantages of the 2-tube epoxies is a good shelf life.

Bud


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

This is what I used after trying all the other ideas that where suggested.
http://www.bulbhead.com/lazer-bond-...MF1CEaAJ_Z9_1DtJyozbanjUlLydhtkufUaAlKz8P8HAQ
Bought mine at the Dollar store.
Easy to use, no waiting for it harden.


----------



## King Bradley (Apr 23, 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

The trouble with the crazy glue is likely that it is acting on a very small surface area. Then, there is likely some bending stress on the joint too. 

A picture would help, but for something like that, I would suggest epoxy putty. You knead the 2 components together, and then can "form" a hook out of it. Very hard -- some have metal fillers, put that's really not required for your application. The thing is, though, don't rely on "adhesion" to the back of the clock --- it needs a mechanical grip. Either the remnant of the hook has enough contour to ensure the putty can't let go, or perhaps drill a few small holes in the back so the putty can mechanically lock into it.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

The adhesive I suggested has fixed a pair of plastic sunglasses, a printer paper tray, the handle on a ceramic tea cup, hinge on a flip phone.
No mixing, no waiting, no having to add screws.


----------

